# New Tyres via Tyrebookers.com



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

I cannot find any reference to them on the searches so in case they haven't had a mention before I have just bought two new CONTINENTAL 215/70R15 109R VANCOCAMPERS for £117.96 each via tyrebookers.com.

They were fiitted by Halfords and I paid them after fitting so there was no worries about paying unknown websites This was cheaper than Halfords own website. If you don't like Halfords other fitters are available.


----------



## helpful (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmmm...

72 decibel, E rated on fuel and B in wet weather for the continental you mention at £117.

I prefer 71 decibel, c rated on fuel c rated in wet weather which matches all the top makes and has extra load rating of r116 at £64 !


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

helpful said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 72 decibel, E rated on fuel and B in wet weather for the continental you mention at £117.
> 
> I prefer 71 decibel, c rated on fuel c rated in wet weather which matches all the top makes and has extra load rating of r116 at £64 !


No doubt you can provide us all with full details of these tyres that you mention?

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you beat me to that.also want the load figure as well please.

cabby


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

helpful said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 72 decibel, E rated on fuel and B in wet weather for the continental you mention at £117.
> 
> I prefer 71 decibel, c rated on fuel c rated in wet weather which matches all the top makes and has extra load rating of r116 at £64 !




```
[quote]

He said load rating r116 for the cheapo's , there are lots of cheap van tyres around but I would not fit them to mine.

Martin
```


----------



## helpful (Feb 9, 2014)

The load is 116R .

Delivery for 4 is £271 all in next day. 

For some reason the tyre companies selling them do not print the EU tyre information, but that can be found on their home website.

Looking at dunlops, continetals you name it, all top brands, none of them better the figures and merit double the price.

cheap or not, with EU figures as stated and load rating of 116R, what extra do you seriously think you are getting paying for an "expensive" tyre ?

Assuming an EU figure is an EU figure - Zilch, or maybe some know better ?!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi helpful

You beat me to it but still don't name the make.

Martin


----------



## Mr_B (Sep 25, 2013)

VanFlair said:


> Hi helpful
> 
> You beat me to it but still don't name the make.
> 
> Martin


Sound like they are Ditchfinders to me :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

helpful said:


> what extra do you seriously think you are getting paying for an "expensive" tyre ?!


Errrr.......... Staying on the road, mainly. Plus they might last longer than 5000 miles.

Tyres are the only contact with the road - it is a free choice but whatever vehicle I have gets shod with premium rubber. I value the lives of my family and self too much to put cheap Chinese* tyres on a vehicle.

*other cheap and possibly dangerous brands are available


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Have just looked at the tyrebookers.com site just in case I'd been shafted by Camskill.

FWIW, Camskill are doing the Michelin Agilis Camping 225/75-16.116 for £129.10 http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_70dB. I bought six and only paid £1 P&P per tyre. Fitting was £15 a tyre, so £145.10 per tyre all in.

Just as a comparison, and not taking anything away from the OP, tyrebookers.com are charging £169.75 per tyre fitted.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I look on Black Circles and Etyres as well. Eventually got a better deal with a local independent on some Pirellis for one of the cars


----------

